# Windows 7 downgrade options



## jack_train90 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi,

I really want to get windows 7 on my new windows 8.1 OEM installed Toshiba laptop but retain the warranty if anything goes bad in the future. In other words I want to have the ability to restore to factory while running windows 7. 

So I've done the secure boot BIOS settings changes etc and can get into the windows 7 installation screen.










My assumption is that I want to format the system partition 0 and also my primary partition but retain the recovery partition. Before I do that I just want to make sure in doing the right thing.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

What is the make and model of your laptop? Have you checked to see if Windows 7 drivers are even available? Are you willing to provide your own support? Even if the laptop manufacturer has an official downgrade policy for your model they usually will not provide support unless the system is restored to the state it was from the factory. Furthermore, if Windows 7 drivers are not officially available any problems caused by installing it will probably be taken as grounds for voiding the warranty.


----------



## jack_train90 (Jan 15, 2008)

MPR said:


> What is the make and model of your laptop? Have you checked to see if Windows 7 drivers are even available? Are you willing to provide your own support? Even if the laptop manufacturer has an official downgrade policy for your model they usually will not provide support unless the system is restored to the state it was from the factory. Furthermore, if Windows 7 drivers are not officially available any problems caused by installing it will probably be taken as grounds for voiding the warranty.


It is a Toshiba satellite c55d-14w. Yes I have the windows 7 drivers downloaded. Yeah I generally would do my own support. I have a windows 7 disc and key so there isn't an issue with that.


----------



## jack_train90 (Jan 15, 2008)

On second thought I'm in the process of creating the recovery discs. I would be as well as to just nuke the whole thing as far as I know.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I don't think I would do that as recovery dvds too many times don't work so if you did want to go back to Windows 8.1 you would wind up buying it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Before anything. call Toshiba Customer Service at 800-457-7777 and see if you can buy an OEM copy of Windows 8 (or 8.1) matched to your MOBO. That way the Recovery Partition won't matter and you can take an easier approach to the problem.


----------



## jack_train90 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've now successfully downgraded to Windows 7 aftering creating the recovery discs. At the very worst I have a version of Windows 8.1 I could use if needed. Thank you for the replies.


----------

